# coccygeal injection code?



## AndieL

I was wondering if anyone has coded this procedure before. Physician documentation states "coccygeal joint injection"-I was thinking 20605 but was hoping for some feedback.
Thanks!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams

I would use 20610



AndieL said:


> I was wondering if anyone has coded this procedure before. Physician documentation states "coccygeal joint injection"-I was thinking 20605 but was hoping for some feedback.
> Thanks!


----------



## mbort

The coccyx is in the sacral/caudal area..I use 62311


----------



## mvachon

Depends on documentation, I use 27096 if done with fluoroscopy guidance
(cpt guideline & cpt assistant under 27096).
If no imaging, I use 20610.


----------



## tammyboyer

*coccyx injection*

i use 20550 because it's not in a joint or bursa they are injecting


----------



## mbort

mvachon said:


> Depends on documentation, I use 27096 if done with fluoroscopy guidance
> (cpt guideline & cpt assistant under 27096).
> If no imaging, I use 20610.



Could you please post the CPT assistant you are referrencing? 

I have check my CPT assistant and everything listed for 27096 and I do not see one that states that 27096 should be used for a coccyx injection. The coccyx is not in the same area as the SI joint therefore I would be very interested in seeing these guidelines you are using.

Thanks
Mary


----------



## dmaec

I agree with mvachon. It depends on documentation. We also use "Pelvis and Hip Joint" code 27096 if done with fluoroscopy guidance and the "Major joint or bursa" code 20610  if no imaging.  We use these codes for "joint" injections. The coccygeal joint is below the lumbar/sacral region (right below the S5 joint) Per my provider who does these injections, the injection is given right below the S5 joint, which is just above the coccygeal area (which has 3-5 bones that are fused together in adults). 

We use the Spine and Spinal Cord code 62311 lumbar/sacral spine when it's being injected into the epidural or subarachnoid space. (not joint).

We use 20550 when it's an injection of the tendon/ligaments/psoas.

_{that's my opinion/advice on the posted matter}_


----------



## mbort

Here is an interesting chart that shows it as a "ganglion Impar" injection. I'm doing some research and its actually showed up many times as ganglion impar but I'm still not convinced and looking for some hardcore evidence from AMA/CPT assistant/CPT or other reputable sources.

http://www.askleslie.net/asc/Nerves_Chart_ASC.pdf

If anyone has anything, please post.

Thanks
Mary


----------



## astephens

*coccygeal injection*

since this is not a joint I have been coding it as 20550


----------

